# party sat june 27



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

on island just south of RR bridge. bring the kids, bring beer, bring nothing it dont matter. going to be a good time, any and all are invited.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

What island?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

1st island South of Rail Road Bridge in titusville, or

2nd island North of Parrish Park in Titusville. 

only 2 islands between the park and RR Bridge...you wont be able to miss it. lots of folks will be in attendance, and of coarse the black beer cooler will be visable.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking forward to it


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Looking forward to it


bring your tube, i think i have one, but just to be sure...plan on takin the kids on tube rides around the island...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## Redfly (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the party and the wings were good too!


----------

